# "New"/Returning Member



## EverythingU.RNot (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I wrote a fairly detailed and lengthy intro but somehow it disappeared before I posted...

Long story short, I believe my husband is getting "revenge" for an emotional affair I had two years ago while we were in the midst of a divorce. (I was wrong not to disclose that to him when we reconciled and I take full responsibility for that). I was fully transparent, then no-contact which I have faithfully maintained. Yes... Some of the emotional affair carried over after reconciling, and I fully accept that it was 100% my wrongdoing as well.

In the last year there have been a number of strange situations that didn't add up and lead me to believe that my husband is covertly getting his revenge.

A few things off the top of my head: email accounts and social profiles I did not know about (and which he continues to deny, in spite of overwhelming evidence), objects in car which do not belong to us, and the fact that his cell phone is suddenly locked down tighter than Fort Knox.

My main objective in returning (I do not remember my original username or password, unfortunately), is to discuss and develop strategies to prove or disprove my suspicions and his accusations that I am merely projecting from a guilty conscious.

Further aggravating the situation is that I am not technically savvy at all. He even went so far as to create an "alias" for the new Gmail account I discovered, and download Covenant Eyes on his phone in an effort to get me off the trail... 

I'm looking to discuss some circumstances to gain perspective and perhaps strategies to get to the bottom of the deception once and for all... I don't even remember which forum that was used for those discussions...


----------

